# Is there is a list of all of Carvin's Option 50s for 7/8s?



## Mindcrime1204 (Nov 1, 2011)

I know the 8 just came out, so more may develop for it... but what options does everyone know already? Would be cool to find or formulate some sort of list.


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 1, 2011)

Lets also state the additional cost if we know what it is. So heres one I figured out a while back. Kind of a ridiculous one but for an extra $150 you can have no neck pickup


----------



## thrsher (Nov 1, 2011)

Finishes. Neck shaping. Fingerboard radius


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 1, 2011)

thrsher said:


> Finishes. Neck shaping. Fingerboard radius


Specifics please, if you know them that is. I mean, any fingerboard radius we want? Any neck shape we want?


----------



## thrsher (Nov 1, 2011)

Pretty much..maybe not.compound radius. Its 100 for finsh options


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 1, 2011)

thrsher said:


> Pretty much..maybe not.compound radius. Its 100 for finsh options



Hmmm...I wonder if they do compound! I love this thread. I think this is a great idea as its a good thing to know ALL your options, even if we dont know specifics, its still good to state what we think is possible. Also, alot of people dont know that you can call them and place your order over the phone with Don or someone. He answers any and all questions. Im gonna get an 8 going soon.


----------



## thrsher (Nov 1, 2011)

Always place my order on the phone. I do it with kevin or bart and kevin woll suggest option 50 as well as long as you are confident enough to waive the trial etc. This 8 i ordered is my 3rd carvin.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Nov 1, 2011)

I know denim finish is an option 50, dunno the upcharge though. Gonna guess 200 bucks?
Also, someone in the Carvin 8 string thread said they'd change the neck thickness or match the thickness to a neck you send in. They also said they would not change the width.


----------



## ivancic1al (Nov 1, 2011)

Sort of off topic question:

Aside from the Denim finish, what other finishes are not necessarily listed but "available" if you talk with them?

Denim finish looks  BTW.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Nov 1, 2011)

I found out they'll omit certain controls for a $50 upcharge.


----------



## potatohead (Nov 2, 2011)

This thread is a bit odd because there is no set number. If you don't waste their time and tell them you will order today they will do almost anything. They will omit pickups, do the weirdest color combos you can think of, re-shape necks, change control layouts, change headstocks... Basically anything that is not a normal option in the builder for that particular guitar is an option 50. All that means is there is no option code in Carvin's system so they use the number 50 which basically means "miscellaneous". 

When you want an option 50 they need half down and (90% of the time) you void your 10 day trial and they usually charge $50 - $100 to do it. If you don't like the top... Too bad... So you better know what you want and don't chance anything. They do this so they don't get some guy with a 5 piece all walnut necked guitar with mohagany sides and a four color burst returning his ugly guitar for a full refund. 

There are of course some things they simply will NOT do for multiple reasons, compound radius is one of them.


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 2, 2011)

potatohead said:


> There are of course some things they simply will NOT do for multiple reasons, compound radius is one of them.



Id like to know what their multiple reasons are. Also, dont forget 27" scale 7 string


----------



## potatohead (Nov 2, 2011)

leonardo7 said:


> Id like to know what their multiple reasons are. Also, dont forget 27" scale 7 string


 
Most of it is based around what the CNC machines are programmed for. Programming those things is not real easy and they have to get someone to do it, while at the same time halting production of current builds. There is no program in their machines for a compound radius, there is no program for a 27" scale seven string neck. If they want to omit a pickup or change the control layout they just run the program as normal and cancel it before it routes the pickup route or drills the control holes. If they take the time to program it, they can then do things like reverse headstocks and such in two seconds because you just copy the program as a mirror image. 

If the DC800 sells, they will build a 27" 7 string, you can bet money on that. I'd like to see a DC600, myself.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 2, 2011)

^ it had better sell. I know some people on here and on the Carvin forum were clamoring for it, so it those individuals don't buy one this will be a big case of the boy who cried 8-string. And we can kiss our chances of a 27" 7 (or any other ERG wish) goodbye.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Nov 2, 2011)

That whole thing about the immense troubles of programming a CNC is really bogus. I know first year students who can whip out shapes many times more complex than a simple conical surface in less than an afternoon. It's a damned cone, one of the most basic three dimensional shapes there is. And the 27" scale should be just as simple as a 25.5" one, and take no more than the blink of an eye to program. The only real factor is greed. Why else would they add a surcharge just to skip steps which it seems would just allow them a faster turnaround time?


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Nov 2, 2011)

potatohead said:


> If you don't waste their time and tell them you will order today they will do almost anything.


 
Awesome... that's why I thought a list was in order. Better to ask everyone here and rattle their brain then to bother someone working @ Carvin with "what type of option 50s will you guys do to my DCXXX?"

I just don't wanna wind up being one of those people that say: "Awwww man, I would have got it if I knew they offered it!"


----------



## Alberto7 (Nov 2, 2011)

I think it's a bit of a secret to most people (I know it was to me when I first ordered my Carvin... Otherwise I would have done it), but, if I'm not mistaken, you can even ask them to build you a sandwich body.

Just look at Michael's (cataclysm_child on here) koa Carvin (my absolute favorite Carvin in like... Ever): http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...y-last-guitar-couple-decades.html#post1411489

As others have said, Carvin will do many things if you're detailed about it when you ask them, if you're willing and ready to pay at the moment of inquiry, and if you're willing to sacrifice your 10-day trial period. Then again, there's a few things that they're very picky about and won't ever do, such as the compound radius fretboard.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 2, 2011)

Alberto7 said:


> I think it's a bit of a secret to most people (I know it was to me when I first ordered my Carvin... Otherwise I would have done it), but, if I'm not mistaken, you can even ask them to build you a sandwich body.
> 
> Just look at Michael's (cataclysm_child on here) koa Carvin (my absolute favorite Carvin in like... Ever): http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...y-last-guitar-couple-decades.html#post1411489
> 
> As others have said, Carvin will do many things if you're detailed about it when you ask them, if you're willing and ready to pay at the moment of inquiry, and if you're willing to sacrifice your 10-day trial period. Then again, there's a few things that they're very picky about and won't ever do, such as the compound radius fretboard.



Those "sandwhich" bodies are called Elite or Anniversary models.


----------



## Alberto7 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hhmmm interesting, I'd heard about them, but assumed them to be limited runs that only happened during certain times (i.e. celebrating the anniversary of a given model, etc). But I'm guessing they're available upon request at any time, no? As far as I understand it, Michael requested his to be done like that, and didn't mention anything about Elite or Anniversary models. I'd like to be enlightened on this, please


----------



## AfroSamurai (Nov 2, 2011)

As potatohead already said, your best bet is to call and just ask.

I'll add the option 50's I know about
- match quilt/flame grain (or claro walnut) to a pic you send. In that way you always get the grain you want. If you do this you can also ask to match the color of a color they already use. Let me explain, some colors, like the trans black, differ a lot from guitar to guitar. Some of them look brown, some of them are so dark that you can't even see the flame/quilt, and others look more greyish. Anyway, if you already asked to match the graon you can ask to match the color of a specific carvin
- Custom electronic layout. You can ask to add/remove certain controls (coil splitters for example) or to change the layout
- Custom finishes. They are willing to do almost anything...trans charcoal burst, purple mist or any prs finish and so on. There's also a guy that asked for a Al di Meola type of finish in its guitar...and they did it.
- Neck thickness/neck carve. You can ask them to shave the neck to a specific thickness. They'll use they current neck carve (C shape) and match your specific thickness at 1st and 12th fret. You can also send a neck and they'll scan it, then replicate everything but the width.
- Custom wood. You can supply your own wood. That goes from fingerboard to neck blanks, tops and so on.
- You can ask the flat mount fixed bridge instead of the tom in the dc700.
- Elite option. You'll get the sandwich look and also can get figured back (quilted/flame back).

I think that those are the ones I know. Anyway, call and ask for either Kevin or Keith. Those guys are pretty cool and will try to make you happy.

If you end up ordering something with an option 50, ask them to send you the spec sheet before you order it. So you can go through it and be sure they typed everything correctly. That will save you trouble later.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 2, 2011)

The big question, and the deal breaker for me, is will they use passive (customer supplied) pickups instead of actives?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 2, 2011)

Adam Of Angels said:


> The big question, and the deal breaker for me, is will they use passive (customer supplied) pickups instead of actives?



Give them a call. I've heard of them turning down customers with 6-strings, so I can only imagine they'd say no to 7s and 8s. Worth a shot though. 

Also, has anyone here actually sent a neck to be scanned, and then gotten that profile on a Carvin? I've heard of this only happening maybe two or three times over on the Carvin BBS, with one guy supplying the necks to be plotted. From what I've heard it's $100 plus shipping charges (to and then back) to get a neck scanned, and then I've heard anywhere from $100 to $150 to actually implement the carve.

I've yet to hear of anyone getting a copied neck on a 7.


----------



## potatohead (Nov 2, 2011)

Pikka Bird said:


> That whole thing about the immense troubles of programming a CNC is really bogus. I know first year students who can whip out shapes many times more complex than a simple conical surface in less than an afternoon. It's a damned cone, one of the most basic three dimensional shapes there is. And the 27" scale should be just as simple as a 25.5" one, and take no more than the blink of an eye to program. The only real factor is greed. Why else would they add a surcharge just to skip steps which it seems would just allow them a faster turnaround time?


 
They are not a custom shop in that everything is made to customer specs. They still have an assembly line and every time someone disrupts the flow of that line, it slows the entire line down. There is no doubt in my mind they can make a standard guitar faster than one with controls that have been moved and a tone pot eliminated. Not only do they have to take time to hand drill the holes but they also have to take time to figure out how to wire it because again, it's not standard wiring which they have no doubt memorized. It's also frankly a pain in the ass to do things that are not standard procedure and I would charge more for that too. 

Carvin does what nobody else does, but they are not a full on custom shop. There are plenty of those to choose from, for about triple the price.



Alberto7 said:


> Hhmmm interesting, I'd heard about them, but assumed them to be limited runs that only happened during certain times (i.e. celebrating the anniversary of a given model, etc). But I'm guessing they're available upon request at any time, no? As far as I understand it, Michael requested his to be done like that, and didn't mention anything about Elite or Anniversary models. I'd like to be enlightened on this, please


 
Like Max said you can get a DC400A or DC400W which comes standard with the sandwich body. You can also get it on other guitars for an upcharge. There are some basses it's standard on as well.


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 2, 2011)

Adam Of Angels said:


> The big question, and the deal breaker for me, is will they use passive (customer supplied) pickups instead of actives?



When I asked (and Bart and Kevin know I've ordered a few guitars from them both new already), I was told no.


----------



## potatohead (Nov 2, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> When I asked (and Bart and Kevin know I've ordered a few guitars from them both new already), I was told no.


 
I've never really understood the big deal on this, a pickup swap takes a couple hours at most?


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 2, 2011)

Pikka Bird said:


> That whole thing about the immense troubles of programming a CNC is really bogus. I know first year students who can whip out shapes many times more complex than a simple conical surface in less than an afternoon. It's a damned cone, one of the most basic three dimensional shapes there is. And the 27" scale should be just as simple as a 25.5" one, and take no more than the blink of an eye to program. The only real factor is greed. Why else would they add a surcharge just to skip steps which it seems would just allow them a faster turnaround time?



Tell ya what, since your first-year college buddies are so amazing, have them post up when they've worked out the CNC design for a Carvin with said customizations. Shouldn't take them more than an afternoon, it's pretty basic.  They should be able to do it no problem, assuming they're not just greedy right? 

Seriously, if you don't have actual person real-world experience with CNC and have designed something as complex as this, do not throw out your ill-informed opinion.  I know folks who work with VERY complex CNC operations, and no it is NOT as simple as "durrrr I just program this here and I'm all done!" Not to mention you also fail to take into account that for EACH option they have to custom program they would have to TEST on their CNC machines, thus losing time on the machine they could be using it to build customer orders and that is a cost you are not factoring in whatsoever. Someone needs to take some economics classes.


----------



## Toejam (Nov 2, 2011)

leonardo7 said:


> Lets also state the additional cost if we know what it is. So heres one I figured out a while back. Kind of a ridiculous one but for an extra $150 you can have no neck pickup



I got my 7-string with only one pickup, and it was $100. I also got one volume knob which is push/pull, and that was $50.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 2, 2011)

What's important to consider is that since Option 50s aren't in Carvin's system (hence why it just has the ambiguous name), there isn't any set in stone pricing. If you look over on the BBS the price of the same Option 50 can vary greatly. It has a LOT to do with how busy they are.


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 2, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> What's important to consider is that since Option 50s aren't in Carvin's system (hence why it just has the ambiguous name), there isn't any set in stone pricing. If you look over on the BBS the price of the same Option 50 can vary greatly. It has a LOT to do with how busy they are.



Another good point, they have said no to a LOT of stuff in the past for Option 50 stuff claiming they were too busy to offer it, but in slower times they have allowed certain things to pass through (i.e. customer-supplied rosewood necks was one that they let a few through a year or so ago while it was slow). The flexibility and cost is not always the same.


----------



## cardinal (Nov 2, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> When I asked (and Bart and Kevin know I've ordered a few guitars from them both new already), I was told no.



Could you order the guitar without pickup routes at all? I would think it could be routed by a local luthier without too much drama. Since we'd probably be dumping the Carvin pickups and buying new ones anyway, not a whole lot of additional cost.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 2, 2011)

cardinal said:


> Could you order the guitar without pickup routes at all? I would think it could be routed by a local luthier without too much drama. Since we'd probably be dumping the Carvin pickups and buying new ones anyway, not a whole lot of additional cost.



I don't think it would be in Carvin's best interest to release an incomplete guitar. The reason being is that every hack that routes poorly will reflect Carvin's quality. That's why the Carvin kits are not sold with Carvin headstock logos.


----------



## cardinal (Nov 2, 2011)

Fair point.


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 2, 2011)

cardinal said:


> Could you order the guitar without pickup routes at all? I would think it could be routed by a local luthier without too much drama. Since we'd probably be dumping the Carvin pickups and buying new ones anyway, not a whole lot of additional cost.





MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't think it would be in Carvin's best interest to release an incomplete guitar. The reason being is that every hack that routes poorly will reflect Carvin's quality. That's why the Carvin kits are not sold with Carvin headstock logos.




Yeah I'd say doubtful also because it wouldn't allow them to easily do final setup (kinda hard to tune and intonate without pickups in a noisy factory ).


----------



## Pikka Bird (Nov 2, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Tell ya what, since your first-year college buddies are so amazing, have them post up when they've worked out the CNC design for a Carvin with said customizations. Shouldn't take them more than an afternoon, it's pretty basic.  They should be able to do it no problem, assuming they're not just greedy right?


I don't know if I'm overinterpreting something here, but that seemed a little hostile...? Anyways, I don't remember claiming they could do an entire guitar with all the wiring channels, contours and whatnot just like snapping their fingers. I was talking about the compound radius which _is_ as simple as changing a cylindrical surface to a conical one.



HighGain510 said:


> I know folks who work with VERY complex CNC operations, and no it is NOT as simple as "durrrr I just program this here and I'm all done!" Not to mention you also fail to take into account that for EACH option they have to custom program they would have to TEST on their CNC machines, thus losing time on the machine they could be using it to build customer orders and that is a cost you are not factoring in whatsoever. Someone needs to take some economics classes.


For simple things such as the cylinder/cone change and a simple scale change along a single axis then it shouldn't really take them months of trial and error before they have it working properly. If you do indeed know people who work with "VERY complex CNC operations" then they might tell you that yes- those very complex operations will require quite a bit of fine tuning, but they might also reveal that a fretboard is not really that complex at all compared to, say, a jet fan blade or even a nice alloy wheel. Redoing the cutter paths to fan out instead of going parallel to each other isn't exactly the kind of thing they're scratching their heads over at Lockheed.

Consider, if you will, the amount of small semi-pro builders out there (I'm talking about "true" custom builders, meaning they do anything to the customer's specs and don't just offer their own designs with a few options to choose from) who use CNC machines in their production, and then think about how many of them can make a compound radius fretboard with personalized semi-complex inlays at any scale length the heart might desire. I do believe that they mostly get it right the first time around, otherwise they'd have to throw half of their materials in the dumpster since the first run would have been a failed test run. But no, they tend to nail it right off the bat, and I don't see the reason why a pretty large operation such as Carvin shouldn't have the combined brains to cook up some CAD files that work as well in practice as the ones from garage hobbyists everywhere.

If I am indeed mistaken here then I'd like someone who has actual real world experience with CNC in a medium/high-capacity production environment to come in here and explain it to me like I was five, because it really does seem to me like an easy way to hold out on your customers who don't have the power to do anything about it.


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 3, 2011)

No, not hostility, just you bringing an argument to the table that has been discussed 20x times and the person bringing it up always feels they know what they are talking about but when asked it turns out they have no real-world experience with CNC. I personally do not have DIRECT working knowledge of CNC programming (aside from some basic CAD stuff I did previously) either, but as I said I am friends with folks who do this for a living (and specifically some of them are using it to build guitars) so I have had dozens of conversations about it with them and have quite a bit more information about the whole process than someone trying to simplify CNC programming to "well it's just a conical section...." when there is more to it. Again, you oversimplify stuff because you yourself aren't currently doing the CNC programming for their company and have no vested interest in the company. To even try to add another option they would have to account for the time it takes someone to program it as well as lost time on the CNC machine while they do test runs to see if the code worked correctly or not. If it didn't, they have to go back, fix the code, run the test again etc. All that takes time and money, and when you're not the one spending it or out the money when no one buys whatever option the "market" was begging for, it's really easy to tell someone to stop being greedy and just add "____" option to the list, but in reality it's not quite that simple. 

Tangible example: Carvin adding the 8 string to their list is a gamble on their part, if they finally realized that there just might be more than a "niche market" for the 8 like they felt previously, they are taking a chance and spending the time and money on something they felt they might be able to sell enough to cover their operational and R&D costs and then make some profit on the sales as well. If they don't feel it is in their best interest to do something, they don't do it, period. While I think a lot of those decisions (such as refusing to do a 27" scale 7) are foolish on their part, a lot of the options are for things that in the grand scheme of things only a handful of buyers would require before ordering from them (say, the option of only having a bridge pickup or compound radius) and since the orders continue to come in and cover their costs, they have not found the need to spend the money and time to program those other options. I'm sure if they start hurting for sales, they might consider it, but until then it seems like the only time you're going to see new options will be when Carvin feels it will benefit them. That's just how business works.



Pikka Bird said:


> because it really does seem to me like an easy way to hold out on your customers who don't have the power to do anything about it.



Sure you do, speak with your wallet and buy elsewhere instead of being dramatic and acting like they're forcing you to buy something you don't want. If they don't offer what you're looking for, and you're really that upset about it, buy it somewhere else. You could just as easily go to a skilled luthier and have them build you something completely custom, but it's going to cost you way more than a Carvin. If you're mad that you can't get whatever custom options you want on a sub-$1500 guitar, that's a different issue entirely.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 3, 2011)

This thread is like cheat codes for real life. If I ever order a Carvin I'm doing it when they're not as busy


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 3, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> This thread is like cheat codes for real life. If I ever order a Carvin I'm doing it when they're not as busy



Yeah it's funny, I had asked them about sending them a seasoned/properly dried rosewood neck blank previously and having them do a CT6 for me and they shot it down. Another guy went to them last year and asked again and they said since they weren't busy they would let it slide. Weaksauce.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 3, 2011)

Pikka Bird said:


> Consider, if you will, the amount of small semi-pro builders out there (I'm talking about "true" custom builders, meaning they do anything to the customer's specs and don't just offer their own designs with a few options to choose from) who use CNC machines in their production, and then think about how many of them can make a compound radius fretboard with personalized semi-complex inlays at any scale length the heart might desire. I do believe that they mostly get it right the first time around, otherwise they'd have to throw half of their materials in the dumpster since the first run would have been a failed test run.



You're showing more and more that you have no idea what you're talking about. Working frequently with a luthier who does use CNC quite a bit, EVERYTHING has to be tested before it's used on an instrument that goes to a customer. It's also very time consuming and is the reason there is usually an upcharge for any of the things you're talking about. Nobody with two brain cells will bang out a CNC program and run it on a unit that's going to a customer without testing it first. In the case of someplace turning out a lot of instruments like Carvin this is also more costly, as has already been pointed out, because it ties up a CNC machine that could be building guitars in the production line.

Anyways, this derail serves absolutely no purpose, so it should really end here.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 3, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah it's funny, I had asked them about sending them a seasoned/properly dried rosewood neck blank previously and having them do a CT6 for me and they shot it down. Another guy went to them last year and asked again and they said since they weren't busy they would let it slide. Weaksauce.



They did the same thing when I wanted blocks on a maple board. I asked for it, and offered to pay extra, all three times I ordered my Carvins, but no dice. 

About six months later on the BBS there were talks of someone getting block inlays on a birdseye board. Oh well.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 3, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> They did the same thing when I wanted blocks on a maple board. I asked for it, and offered to pay extra, all three times I ordered my Carvins, but no dice.
> 
> About six months later on the BBS there were talks of someone getting block inlays on a birdseye board. Oh well.



Moral of the story: if they say no, hang up and call back until you get somebody else that says yet


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 3, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Moral of the story: if they say no, hang up and call back until you get somebody else that says yet


----------



## aWoodenShip (Nov 3, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Moral of the story: if they say no, hang up and call back until you get somebody else that says yet



The business world sure does work in funny ways.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Nov 3, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah it's funny, I had asked them about sending them a seasoned/properly dried rosewood neck blank previously and having them do a CT6 for me and they shot it down. Another guy went to them last year and asked again and they said since they weren't busy they would let it slide. Weaksauce.



They are not taking any customer supplied wood anymore after that incident recently with them installing inlays in a customer supplied fretboard when the customer did not want inlays...


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 3, 2011)

ZOMB13 said:


> They are not taking any customer supplied wood anymore after that incident recently with them installing inlays in a customer supplied fretboard when the customer did not want inlays...



Goddamn it, are you serious?!  That was the dude on here.....  Fucking lame, takes one to ruin it for the rest of us....


----------



## ZXIIIT (Nov 3, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Goddamn it, are you serious?!  That was the dude on here.....  Fucking lame, takes one to ruin it for the rest of us....



Yeah, I don't want to say much, but someone very close to me works at Carvin so I asked about that incident and that's what I was told, no more customer supplied wood because of the potential mishaps and hassles... sucks :/


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Nov 3, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Goddamn it, are you serious?!  That was the dude on here.....  Fucking lame, takes one to ruin it for the rest of us....



Well that was Carvin's fuckup. If I remember correctly they wanted a blank board, but got dots. They should have checked the order sheet before going on with the inlays.


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 3, 2011)

OK heres a question I guess I can ask Carvin myself, unless anyone has tried and can provide an answer. Will they let me choose from what they have in stock, which piece of flamed maple to use for my top?


----------



## thrsher (Nov 3, 2011)

no....you can send them a pic of what you are looking for but they will upcharge you


----------



## AfroSamurai (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm the guy of the inlay incident....I'm sorry that they are not accepting customer's wood anymore. Anyway, wasn't my fault and I even ended up paying a restocking fee to get a rebuild done 



leonardo7 said:


> OK heres a question I guess I can ask Carvin myself, unless anyone has tried and can provide an answer. Will they let me choose from what they have in stock, which piece of flamed maple to use for my top?



As said by thrsher, you provide a pic and they match the grain. They do a pretty good job on that and the pic you provide doesn't' even have to be from a carvin guitar.


----------



## aWoodenShip (Nov 3, 2011)

Actually, since this thread is for 7s and 8s, can you option 50 a bound body on the 747 and 727 models?


----------



## Mukersman (Nov 3, 2011)

*mod edit: take the hint, the option cost bitching derail is over. The thread is for discussion available options people know about, not debating / whining about Carvin's pricing.*


----------



## iron blast (Nov 4, 2011)

One option that would be sweet to see would be a rounded back with scraped binding al mayonaise style. I also think an option for a Neutrick locking jack would be cool. Fanned fret/multiscale option would be sweet too this is just me dreaming lol.


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 4, 2011)

Pikka Bird said:


> That whole thing about the immense troubles of programming a CNC is really bogus. I know first year students who can whip out shapes many times more complex than a simple conical surface in less than an afternoon. It's a damned cone, one of the most basic three dimensional shapes there is. And the 27" scale should be just as simple as a 25.5" one, and take no more than the blink of an eye to program. The only real factor is greed. Why else would they add a surcharge just to skip steps which it seems would just allow them a faster turnaround time?



The amount of work that it takes to adjust my CNC to additional scales requires a LOT of work and re-working of the files to properly cut the guitars. Additionally, I have to re-test the files on scraps/styro all over again to confirm that I can do it. It's a pain.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Nov 4, 2011)

edit: Had something written, saw the mod edit and thought- Aw, feck it, it's not like it's gonna matter two shits anyways. You may all continue as if nothing was ever here.


----------



## potatohead (Nov 4, 2011)

canuck brian said:


> The amount of work that it takes to adjust my CNC to additional scales requires a LOT of work and re-working of the files to properly cut the guitars. Additionally, I have to re-test the files on scraps/styro all over again to confirm that I can do it. It's a pain.


 
Notice he said "I"...


----------



## Phrygian (Dec 19, 2011)

AfroSamurai said:


> - Custom electronic layout. You can ask to add/remove certain controls (coil splitters for example) or to change the layout
> - You can ask the flat mount fixed bridge instead of the tom in the dc700.




I'm soooo ordering a DC700 or DC800 (or both ) some time next year thanks to this!


----------



## Charvel7string (Mar 30, 2014)

Im going to order one and go crazy on the neck wood hope fully on this dc727 and if like to pick the Claro I'm getting on the top.


----------

